# [SOLVED] 12&quot; PowerBook G4 Fan Control Setting



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

The fan on my PowerBook G4 comes on like a jet engine when the temperature sensor reaches 52 degrees Celsius and turns off at 47 degrees. However, the computer does not feel hot to the touch. I have looked on numerous other forums and found that it may be a faulty sensor. Other than go through the trouble of removing and/or replacing the sensor, am I able to just change the temperature at which the fan is triggered?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: 12" PowerBook G4 Fan Control Setting*

There is software out there to change the temp the fan comes on, to make it come on sooner, but not later. For you, there isn't anything that can be done as far as I know.


----------



## Slrman (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: 12" PowerBook G4 Fan Control Setting*

There is a program that seems to help to a degree. http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/25043/g4fancontrol It isn't free but it is inexpensive. I've just installed it on two G4 PowerBooks, a 12" 1GHz Al and a 15" 1.0 GHz Ti, and set the thresholds to 45ºC for a start. Only time will tell how effective this is. I don't see any way to make it display in ºF so, if that is your preference, you'll have to use the Widget to do a little conversion until you get what you want.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: 12" PowerBook G4 Fan Control Setting*

Please don't add to posts that are more then a month old, unless you are the thread started.


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: 12" PowerBook G4 Fan Control Setting*

Slrman, Thanks a ton for that link... I installed it and it works great!


----------



## Slrman (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes, I am happy with it, too. Glad it worked out for you and hope others will like it, too.


----------

